# La grande storia dei terzini sinistri del Milan



## Roten1896 (24 Marzo 2014)

Escluso De Sciglio, ormai fisso a destra, ecco i terzini sinistri del Milan dal 2007 a oggi

Jankulovski
Montelongo (fantasma)
Grimi (fantasma)
Zambrotta
Antonini
Didac Vila (fantasma)
Taiwo
Mesbah
Emanuelson
Constant

Stasera l'ennesimo gol subito dalla nostra sinistra...


----------



## O Animal (24 Marzo 2014)

Possiamo richiamare Zambrotta?


----------



## Aragorn (24 Marzo 2014)

E pensare che io nel 2007 mi lamentavo di Jankulovski  chi l'avrebbe mai detto che negli anni a seguire si sarebbe poi caduti così in basso


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Marzo 2014)

Jankulovsky il più forte di questi, per distacco.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Marzo 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Escluso De Sciglio, ormai fisso a destra, ecco i terzini sinistri del Milan dal 2007 a oggi
> 
> Jankulovski
> Montelongo (fantasma)
> ...


Un alluce di Jankulovski vale più di tutti gli altri terzini sinistri messi assieme, non scherziamo.
Escludo però Emanuelson che è un grande terzino d'attacco e mi ricorda Serginho.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Un alluce di Jankulovski vale più di tutti gli altri terzini sinistri messi assieme, non scherziamo.
> Escludo però Emanuelson che è un grande terzino d'attacco e mi ricorda Serginho.



ma infatti ad avercelo Jankulovski, era per far capire come il ceco a partire dal suo declino NON sia mai stato sostituito in 7 anni da gente di livello almeno sufficiente...

gli ultimi 4 poi 

Taiwo
Mesbah
Emanuelson
Constant


----------



## pazzomania (24 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Un alluce di Jankulovski vale più di tutti gli altri terzini sinistri messi assieme, non scherziamo.
> Escludo però Emanuelson che *è un grande terzino d'attacco e mi ricorda Serginho.*


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Marzo 2014)

Manco uno decente. Che fine!


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Un alluce di Jankulovski vale più di tutti gli altri terzini sinistri messi assieme, non scherziamo.
> Escludo però Emanuelson che è un *grande terzino d'attacco e mi ricorda Serginho.*


Grande terzino no, ma è uno che se schierato nel suo ruolo di esterno di centrocampo, può fare buone cose.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Grande terzino no, ma è uno che se schierato nel suo ruolo di esterno di centrocampo, può fare buone cose.





pazzomania ha scritto:


>



Questa frase l'ha detta Galliani 
Non potrei dire una cosa del genere nemmeno dopo 10 bottiglie di vodka, per me non è proprio un calciatore


----------



## James Watson (24 Marzo 2014)

Aridatece Zambrotta!


----------



## pazzomania (24 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> *Questa frase l'ha detta Galliani *
> Non potrei dire una cosa del genere nemmeno dopo 10 bottiglie di vodka, per me non è proprio un calciatore



si si.. lo so!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2014)

ma Oddo nove feci dove giocava ? a destra ?


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Marzo 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma Oddo nove feci dove giocava ? a destra ?



Yes


----------



## 666psycho (24 Marzo 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Aridatece Zambrotta!




io direi a questo punto, aridatece Maldini!


----------



## arcanum (24 Marzo 2014)

Emanuelson è un giocatore da Sassuolo....e comunque dovrebbe giocare in un 4-4-2. Non è un terzino.
Inoltre non può essere handicappato totale a usare il destro, in serie A è inammissibile


----------



## Jino (24 Marzo 2014)

I terzini sinistri sono merce rara ragazzi, chi ce li ha se li tiene stretti.


----------



## iceman. (24 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> I terzini sinistri sono merce rara ragazzi, chi ce li ha se li tiene stretti.



Noi anche li avessimo avuti, li avremmo ceduti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Marzo 2014)

*critiche eccessive*

Critiche eccessive per i terzini sinistri di questo Milan, certo Maldini e addirittura Panucci erano un altro mondo, ma non vale lo stesso per Rijkard,Ancelotti,Van Basten, Scheva?
Chi continua a usare questi riferimenti si fa solo del male.
Jankulowsky e Serginho valgono i tre che abbiamo ora.

Se guardiamo in Italia forse solo il Napoli con Zuniga e Ghoulam sta meglio di noi.

Juve: Asamoah e Chiellini (nessuno è un terzino)
Inter: Nagatomo (vale Emanuelson)
Roma: Balzaretti e Bastos (Valgono i nostri)
Lazio: Radu...
Fiorentina: Pasqual e Vargas.

Insomma il panorama è quello che è. I nostri sono nella media e tenendo conto dei paragoni negli altri reparti (parliamo di Pirlo,Pogba,Vidal e Marchisio contro De Jong, Montolivo, Muntari e Poli?) mi concentrerei altrove.

Contro la Fiorentina buona prova di Constant.


----------



## Serginho (29 Marzo 2014)

I terzini sono merce rara ed è proprio per questo che saggiamente la società sta pensando di vendere De Sciglio, uno dei pochi terzini di ruolo veri e ad alto livello che esistono nel panorama europeo, chapeau


----------



## vota DC (29 Marzo 2014)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se guardiamo in Italia forse solo il Napoli con Zuniga e Ghoulam sta meglio di noi.
> 
> Juve: Asamoah e Chiellini (nessuno è un terzino)
> Inter: Nagatomo (vale Emanuelson)
> ...



Ma Pasqual vale più di Zombiga e Ghoulam


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (29 Marzo 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> E pensare che io nel 2007 mi lamentavo di Jankulovski  chi l'avrebbe mai detto che negli anni a seguire si sarebbe poi caduti così in basso


Infatti... Dio mio siamo e stiamo cadendo sempre più in basso...


----------



## Hammer (29 Marzo 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> I terzini sono merce rara ed è proprio per questo che saggiamente la società sta pensando di vendere De Sciglio, uno dei pochi terzini di ruolo veri e ad alto livello che esistono nel panorama europeo, chapeau



.


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Marzo 2014)

Marcelo,Alaba e Jordi Alba sono i terzini sinistri più forti in circolazione.
Io per il prossimo anno prenderei Santon,per me è un bel giocatore.Se vendono De Sciglio siamo finiti al 100%.


----------

